# geändertes Waldwegegesetz



## Powermadl (20. August 2002)

Hallo Biker

Heute habe ich folgende Info erfahren und möchte diese Euch mitteilen :

Das saarländische Umweltministerium arbeitet an einer Novellierung des Waldgesetzes.
U.a. soll darin enhalten sein, daß es Radfahrern zukünftig verboten ist,Fußwege ohne entsprechende Breite zu benutzen.
Im Gegensetz dazu sollen Reiter alle Wege benutzen dürfen.

Dies käme praktisch einem Verbot sämtlicher Single Trails im Saarlandgleich.
Es ist eine Schande, daß man auf der einen Seite sich als Touristenland zu profilieren versucht, welches im Landkreis St. Wendel mit Mountainbike Routen wirbt, hochkarätige Mountainbikerennen ausrichtet und landesweit ein
Radwegenetz ausschildert, auf der anderen Seite aber einem großen Personenkreis verbieten will, gerade diesen Sport auszuüben.

Zur Zeit werden schon Unterschriften gesammelt und eine Initiative Pro Singletrail hat sich gegründet.
Man darf gespannt sein, welcher Lobbyistenklüngel dies wieder angeleiert hat und hoffen, daß diese völlig unsinnige Regelung verhindert werden kann.

Denise


----------



## BlueIceDragon (20. August 2002)

Das schreit geradezu nach "harten" Mitteln - dahinter steckt unter Garantie die Tourismus Lobby. Die wollen zwar auch Radler haben, aber die denken da wohl eher an die 4köpfige Familie, die ein bisschen auf geteerten, breiten Wegen radeln will - und die "echten" Biker sollen gefälligst auf extra markierten Wegen bleiben, wo sie die Wanderer nicht stören können. Deshalb mein Vorschlag - droht den Tourismusverbänden damit massivst "Gegenwerbung" zu verbreiten in der ihr das Saarland als sowohl für Biker als auch für Wanderer als unattraktiv darstellt. Das dürfte die Aufschrecken - vorallem, wenn man dann wirklich mal so eine Aktion macht, um zu zeigen, daß man es ernst meint.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team.Ghost (21. August 2002)

Nur die Ruhe Jungs und Mädels... Noch ist nix  offiziell! Außerdem läuft der ADFC und die Leute vom Tourismusverband (ja, genau die!!!) schon Sturm gegen diese völlig unsinnige Regelung. 
Also, erstmal abwarten und Tee trinken...
Außerdem, wer und vor allem wie will jemand die Einhaltung des Gesetzes überprüfen??? Die werden wohl kaum auf jeden Single Trail ne Politesse stellen


----------



## dubbel (21. August 2002)

wo isn die info her?

die forstverwaltung weiss von nix...

@blaueisdrachen: lass mal deine paranoia aussem spiel.


----------



## dubbel (21. August 2002)

pressestelle umweltministerium: ein rätsel, ein missverständnis. 
"maximal liberale lösung". 

betreten des privatwaldes = eingriff ins eigentumsrecht. 
aber waldbetretungsrecht.

fahren auf strassen und wegen ist erlaubt, auf pfaden aber nicht erlaubt. aber d.h. nicht, dass es verboten ist. abhängig vom besitzer (bundeswaldgesetz / rahmengesetz)...

solange es keiner verbietet, wird es toleriert. 

de facto soll sich nichts ändern


----------



## dubbel (21. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Powermadl _
> *Das saarländische Umweltministerium arbeitet an einer Novellierung des Waldgesetzes.
> 
> Zur Zeit werden schon Unterschriften gesammelt und eine Initiative Pro Singletrail hat sich gegründet.
> *


@denise: 
1.) wo hast du das her?
2.) was macht die initiative genau? wer is das? ansprechpartner?


----------



## dubbel (28. August 2002)

SZ vom 26.08.2002 

Nicht erlaubt ist nicht gleich verboten 
Mountain-Biker sahen sich durch das neue saarländische Waldgesetz ausgebremst - Flexible Lösungen sind aber möglich 

Saarbrücken. 
Mitte Juli sah sich der Radsportclub St. Ingbert genötigt, in die politische Debatte im Saarland einzugreifen. Denn der RSC hatte in Erfahrung gebracht, dass die Landesregierung das saarländische Waldgesetz nach der Sommerpause novellieren und in die Rechte des Radelns im Forst eingreifen wolle. In einem Brief an die saarländischen Biker und Radhändler hieß es deshalb: "Nach diesem neuen Gesetzentwurf ist beabsichtigt, das Radfahren auf Waldpfaden und Fußwegen gänzlich zu verbieten." Die engagierten Mountain-Biker fanden es "völlig praxisfern", ein solch pauschales Verbot für den Forst auszusprechen. Daher wurden alle Radler aufgefordert, sich mit entsprechenden Schreiben an die Behörde zu wenden, um Umweltminister Stefan Mörsdorf von diesem Plan abzubringen. 
Der Sprecher des Ministeriums, Martin von Hohnhorst, verstand die Aufregung überhaupt nicht, als er von unserer Zeitung auf die Problematik angesprochen wurde: "Bei der Nutzung der Waldwege ändern wir faktisch doch nichts." Doch die Radfahrer meinten, dass durch die Formulierung des Paragrafen 25 im Gesetz, der das "Betreten des Waldes" regelt, erhebliche Einschränkungen des Radfahrens zu erwarten seien. Dort heißt es: "Das Radfahren, das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen sowie das Reiten im Wald ist nur auf Wegen und Straßen gestattet. Wege im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind nicht dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmete, dauerhaft angelegte oder naturfeste forstliche Wirtschaftswege; Maschinenwege, Rückeschneisen, Gliederungslinien der Betriebsplanung sowie Fußwege und -pfade sind keine Wege." Anders ausgedrückt hieße das: Radfahren auf Fußwegen und Fußpfaden wäre im Saar-Wald nicht mehr erlaubt. 
Umgehend wurde im Umweltministerium dementiert: "Wir wollen durch die Novellierung an der bestehenden Regelung für das Radfahren im Wald nichts ändern." Möglicherweise liege aber ein Missverständnis bei den Radsportlern vor, weil aus Gründen der Klarstellung definiert werde, was unter Wegen zu verstehen sei. Demnach gelte jetzt und auch in Zukunft: Im Wald ist das Radfahren auf Straßen und Wegen gestattet. Dies sei ein Recht, das "jedermann gegenüber Waldbesitzern geltend machen kann". 
Nutzungen, die über dieses gesetzlich gewährte Recht hinausgingen, seien mit Zustimmung des Waldbesitzers zulässig. Hohnhorst: "Das heißt, dass das Radfahren auf Pfaden nicht verboten ist, aber eben der Zustimmung des Waldbesitzers unterliegt." Während das Land insgesamt bemüht sei, eine liberale, bürgerfreundliche Regelung für die Freizeitbetätigung im Wald - sei es Wandern, Joggen, Reiten oder Radfahren - zu treffen, könne der Landesgesetzgeber aber das Radfahren auf Waldpfaden nicht generell zulassen. Dem stehe das Bundeswaldgesetz entgegen, das das Recht auf Radfahren im Wald auf Wege und Straßen beschränkt. Dass man im Saarland das Recht auf Radfahren im Wald möglichst liberalisieren wolle, zeige ein Vergleich mit Baden-Württemberg. Dort sei das Radfahren auf Wegen unter zwei Metern Breite nicht gestattet, hieß es. 
Dazu Minister Stefan Mörsdorf: "Wir hoffen, dass wir mit der geplanten Regelung eine gute Lösung gefunden haben, die sowohl den berechtigten Interessen der Eigentümer Rechnung trägt, als auch den Ansprüchen der Bürger gerecht wird, die sich im Wald erholen wollen." Den Radfahrern, die inzwischen mit dem Minister Rücksprache genommen haben, genügt diese Klarstellung. "Wir können sehr gut damit leben," sagte einer ihrer Sprecher gegenüber der "SZ".


----------

